# Any Portuguese learners/speakers here? Looking for a language partner.



## Ashendale (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi everybody, new person here, the name is Ashendale and I'm looking to find a language partner to learn my Portuguese with, at least I hope I know enough Portuguese by self-learning for about a year now to maintain a 5 minute conversation at least.

Just a bit about me, I'm from Pakistan, currently in university and about to graduate in this summer hopefully, hobbies include, reading books, writing stories, and am trying to get into drawing as well.

Looking forward to your responses. And if anybody wants to chat with me, maybe to learn a bit of Portuguese , English, or even Urdu, I'll happily do so.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Guifig (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Ashendale, why do you want to learn Portuguese? I'd be happy to help. Stay well!


----------



## Ashendale (Dec 10, 2020)

Guifig said:


> Hello Ashendale, why do you want to learn Portuguese? I'd be happy to help. Stay well!


Hello Guifig, welcome to the forum, fancy meeting you 

Well, I made this post about a month ago when I had way too much free time on my hands (winter vacation), but now, not so much :/

Still, it doesn't mean I cannot come here, and check out the forums once in a while.

Well, there are many reasons I would like to learn Portuguese, so in order of importance, here are some of them:

1) I wanna move to Portugal and begin exploring the world outside which is my long-term life plan.

2) At least comparing it to Arabic, it is a lot less complicated, and easier to grasp, and understand its rules.

3) Some of my friends speak Portuguese, so it's only right for me to learn the language to continue being their friend, or even a better one.

4) It just gives me something to do instead of being idly on the internet browsing memes or YouTube videos, helps me feel productive, and smart; giving a sense of accomplishment.

So there are you, some of my reasons, would you still be willing to help even after me being short on time these days Guifig?

How have you been these days?

Nice hearing from you Guifig. Se cuida e tenha um bom dia.


----------



## Guifig (Jan 7, 2021)

Ashendale said:


> Hello Guifig, welcome to the forum, fancy meeting you
> 
> Well, I made this post about a month ago when I had way too much free time on my hands (winter vacation), but now, not so much :/
> 
> ...


Hi Ashendale, good to hear from you. I'd be more than happy to have a chat from time to time, whenever that suits you. And to make it clear, I have no commercial interest whatsoever in this, so feel free to reach out. By the way, do your friends speak Brazilian Portuguese ("se cuida" gave you away.. ? 
Thank you and speak soon,
G


----------



## Ashendale (Dec 10, 2020)

Guifig said:


> Hi Ashendale, good to hear from you. I'd be more than happy to have a chat from time to time, whenever that suits you. And to make it clear, I have no commercial interest whatsoever in this, so feel free to reach out. By the way, do your friends speak Brazilian Portuguese ("se cuida" gave you away.. ?
> Thank you and speak soon,
> G



Hello again, can I just say that was a fast response from you. That's nice to hear that you're not doing it for the money, although, would you do it for making a friend, at least for me? Thanks for letting me know though.

And yes, many of my Portuguese friends are Brazilian-variant of it, a few are Portugal Portuguese, although they inform me that it does not make much of a difference, that either form of Portuguese can be easily understood by each other, just that their social norms differ, much like American and British English, and having their own slangs like ******. Correct me if I'm wrong though.

Question, se cuida, and cuida-se means the same, is that right?

It may seem like a silly question, but do you reside here in UAE? Or had resided here once and are just being here for the memories?

And what sort of background do you have in Portuguese? Like me, did you also learn it out of strong interest?

Nice hearing from you, and have a nice day ahead Guifig


----------

